# umbrella by air



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

If I put a full length umbrella in my checked bag would it survive the flight intact?


----------



## turban1 (May 29, 2008)

*my mistake*

when i read the title i thought someone has worked out how to do the mary poppins thing, which would save me a fortune in airline tickets.

i suspect that a well-made metal-shafted umbrella would emerge from the airport luggage machine as a pretzel. a stout wooden-shafted one might do better.

fox and others make a proper umbrella with a detachable spike and handle, shrinking it to 25 inches or so, to fit in a suitcase. otherwise, perhaps you might buy a stout mailing tube of cardboard or plastic and wrap the protruding handle in bubble wrap.

so far i just carry mine onboard.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I've carried one aboard, but it tends to disappear into the read of the overhead compartment and can be forgotten.

If it fits into the checked bag without protruding at all, then it should survive the trip intact.


----------



## charlie500 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hope you're not going to Australia.....

Pretty funny:


----------



## Carlton-Browne (Jun 4, 2007)

I have a travel umbrella from James Smith in Holborn. It's a fantastic piece of kit and most definitely feels a little like something out of The Day of the Jackal. They are, however, more fragile than normal wooden umbrellas and mine has had to go back for two repairs in the space of two years.


----------



## mombi (Sep 11, 2008)

If you pack it properly it should be fine


----------



## EmbraBhoy (Sep 15, 2008)

turban1 said:


> so far i just carry mine onboard.


 I would have though that was against at least 4 TSA regulations!


----------



## jingXD (Dec 15, 2009)

EmbraBhoy said:


> I would have though that was against at least 4 TSA regulations!


According to this site, umbrellas are "allowed in carry-on baggage once they have been inspected to ensure that prohibited items are not concealed".


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

I've never had a problem carrying mine on-board. It is inspected, of course, but always allowed.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

anglophile23 said:


> If I put a full length umbrella in my checked bag would it survive the flight intact?


I've never had the nerve to try it. I pack a small collapsible umbrella instead.


----------



## david432598 (Jan 12, 2010)

get the unbreakable umbrella.


----------

